

Glyphter: The SVG Font Machine - WillyBoy
http://glyphter.com

======
WillyBoy
Useful for creating fonts from SVGs. Supports multiple paths/shapes and even
has an editor to make changes to your SVGs when uploaded.

------
jchung
Love the idea. Not sure how the editor should work. It says select a path, but
when I select a path, nothing happens.

~~~
WillyBoy
We're not handling SVGs with initial transformations right now. Will have that
out by the end of the week though. Check back then!

~~~
jchung
Awesome! Thanks. Love this whole interface and idea

------
piratebroadcast
Pretty sweet.

~~~
WillyBoy
Thanks!

------
ricricucit
love it.

~~~
WillyBoy
Thanks! We're hoping to do a lotttt more with this :)

